# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  Play Station 2 Laser problem.

## dimag

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα! Έχω ένα θεματάκι με το laser του PS2 και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας! Το λοιπόν, είχα ενα PS2 του οποίου κάποια στιγμή χάλασε το laser του και δεν διάβαζε τίποτα. Προσπάθησα με τα ποτενσιόμετρα από κάτω να αυξήσω την τάση του, και το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να διαβάσει για λίγο CD και μετά πάλι τίποτα. Μετά από καιρό, το ξέθαψα και μου μπήκε στο μιαλό να το φτιάξω. Έτσι λοιπόν παράγκειλα νέο laser (KHS-400C) από το ebay. Ήρθε, τοποθέτησα το καινούριο και στην αρχή όλα καλα, έπαιξε με τη μία. Μετά όμως από τρείς ώρες παιχνιδιού, και αφού προσπάθησα να βάλω ένα άλλο παιχνίδι, πάνω στο loading κόλλησε. Έπειτα από επανεκκίνηση δεν διάβαζε κανένα δισκάκι (ούτε καν ακουγόταν "θόρυβος" ότι προσπαθεί) (ούτε cd ούτε dvd) και ψηλιάστικα ότι ίσως είχε ξεκουμπώσει κάποια καλωδιοταινία. Έτσι λοιπόν το ξανανοίγω και ότνως, δεν είχε κουμπώσει καλά η καλωδιοταινία του laser. Αφού την ξανακούμπωσα πιο προσεκτικά τώρα, ενώ διαβάζει κανονικά τα cd, δεν διαβάζει καθόλου dvd δίσκους και ακούω συνεχώς το θόρυβο που προσπαθεί να διαβάσει χωρίς να τα καταφέρνει (δοκίμασα και το παιχνίδι που έπαιζε στην αρχή, και ταινία η οποία είχε παίξει και αυτή). Επίσης δοκίμασα να παίξω με τις ρυθμίσεις του αζιμούθιου και τον ποτενσιομέτρων από κάτω απο την κεφαλή, χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Θα ήθελα σας παρακαλώ να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας για το θέμα... Εγω πιστεύω ότι κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει με το laser, δεν βρίσκω άλλη λογική εξήγηση σύμφωνα με αυτά που ξέρω. Τι λέτε εσείς; Ευχαριστώ πολύ και συγγνώμη για το μέγεθος. :Blush:

----------


## KOKAR

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα! Έχω ένα θεματάκι με το laser του PS2 και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας! Το λοιπόν, είχα ενα PS2 του οποίου κάποια στιγμή χάλασε το laser του και δεν διάβαζε τίποτα. *Προσπάθησα με τα ποτενσιόμετρα από κάτω να αυξήσω την τάση του*, και το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να διαβάσει για λίγο CD και μετά πάλι τίποτα. Μετά από καιρό, το ξέθαψα και μου μπήκε στο μιαλό να το φτιάξω. Έτσι λοιπόν παράγκειλα νέο laser (KHS-400C) από το ebay. Ήρθε, τοποθέτησα το καινούριο και στην αρχή όλα καλα, έπαιξε με τη μία. Μετά όμως από τρείς ώρες παιχνιδιού, και αφού προσπάθησα να βάλω ένα άλλο παιχνίδι, πάνω στο loading κόλλησε. Έπειτα από επανεκκίνηση δεν διάβαζε κανένα δισκάκι (ούτε καν ακουγόταν "θόρυβος" ότι προσπαθεί) (ούτε cd ούτε dvd) και ψηλιάστικα ότι ίσως είχε ξεκουμπώσει κάποια καλωδιοταινία. Έτσι λοιπόν το ξανανοίγω και ότνως, δεν είχε κουμπώσει καλά η καλωδιοταινία του laser. Αφού την ξανακούμπωσα πιο προσεκτικά τώρα, ενώ διαβάζει κανονικά τα cd, δεν διαβάζει καθόλου dvd δίσκους και ακούω συνεχώς το θόρυβο που προσπαθεί να διαβάσει χωρίς να τα καταφέρνει (δοκίμασα και το παιχνίδι που έπαιζε στην αρχή, και ταινία η οποία είχε παίξει και αυτή). Επίσης δοκίμασα να παίξω με τις ρυθμίσεις του αζιμούθιου και τον ποτενσιομέτρων από κάτω απο την κεφαλή, χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Θα ήθελα σας παρακαλώ να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας για το θέμα... Εγω πιστεύω ότι κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει με το laser, δεν βρίσκω άλλη λογική εξήγηση σύμφωνα με αυτά που ξέρω. Τι λέτε εσείς; Ευχαριστώ πολύ και συγγνώμη για το μέγεθος.


Μην σε ακούσει ο Σάκης........  :Lol:

----------


## jim.ni

παλμογράφο έχεις ??

----------


## dimag

Δυστυχώς όχι, αλλά ίσως θα μπορούσα να βρώ αν και λίγο δύσκολο (δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα έιναι των 20 Mhz bw). Δεν ξέρω πάντως δείχνει για πρόβλημα του laser, δεν εξηγείται διαφορετικά, ξαφνικά εκεί που έπαιζε κανονικα, χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι ξαφνικά να διαβάζει μόνο cd. Περιμένω και μια καλοδιοταινία του laser μήπως και φταίει κάτι από αυτήν, γιατί φαίνονται κάτι σαν ελφρια χτυπηματάκια πάνω της χορίς να φαίνεται ότι έχουν κοπεί αγωγοί.

----------


## dimag

> Μην σε ακούσει ο Σάκης........


Γιατί να μη με ακοούσει ο Σάκης; (είδα το bold κείμενο... αλλα δεν κατάλαβα... είπα κάτι λάθος?)

----------


## betacord85

> Γιατί να μη με ακοούσει ο Σάκης; (είδα το bold κείμενο... αλλα δεν κατάλαβα... είπα κάτι λάθος?)


καποτε ειχες μια κεφαλη....αφου πηραξες τα ρυθμιστικα απο κατω ξεχασε την,μονο με παλμογραφο για να <<κεντραρει>>το φοκους beta cord 85 japan made

----------


## dimag

Γιατί όμως στην αρχή αφού διάβαζε κανονικά με το που την τοποθέτησα, μετα ξαφνικά διάβαζε μόνο CD? Δεν το βρίσκω λογικό, μόνα τους δεν πειράχτηκαν τα ρυθμιστικά της κεφαλής πάντως...εκτός αν τελικά υπάρχουν... δυνάμεις Uri Geller... :Confused1:

----------


## betacord85

> Γιατί όμως στην αρχή αφού διάβαζε κανονικά με το που την τοποθέτησα, μετα ξαφνικά διάβαζε μόνο CD? Δεν το βρίσκω λογικό, μόνα τους δεν πειράχτηκαν τα ρυθμιστικά της κεφαλής πάντως...εκτός αν τελικά υπάρχουν... δυνάμεις Uri Geller...


την καλωδιοταινια την <<τσεκαρες>>?betacord85 japan made.....

----------


## dimag

Ναι, την τσέκαρα με ένα πολύμετρο, δείχνει εντάξει.. αλλα καλού κακού παρείγκειλα και μια καινούρια και την περιμένω. Είδωμεν...

----------


## dimag

Ήρθε η καινούρια κορδέλα. Τίποτα, το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Έστειλα το laser πίσω για αλλαγή. Θα ενημερώσω εάν έχω νέα.

----------


## betacord85

> Ήρθε η καινούρια κορδέλα. Τίποτα, το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Έστειλα το laser πίσω για αλλαγή. Θα ενημερώσω εάν έχω νέα.


ποσο χρεωθηκες για το λειζερ?εχεις μπλεξει δεν το πετας καλυτερα απτο παραθυρο να ακουσουμε και θορυβο???! :Tongue2:  :Biggrin: (πλακα κανω,καλημερα betacord85 japan made....)

----------


## dimag

> ποσο χρεωθηκες για το λειζερ?εχεις μπλεξει δεν το πετας καλυτερα απτο παραθυρο να ακουσουμε και θορυβο???!(πλακα κανω,καλημερα betacord85 japan made....)


Γύρω στα 20euro, όχι ντάξει αντί να το πετάξω, θα το στείλω πίσω και μου είπε ότι θα μου στείλει άλλο. Θα δείξει... :Blink:

----------

